# Subversion and passwd



## Spartrekus (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello,

I use SVN with getting the source code. However, each time I need to enter the password.

So, far I saw that normally it asked once first instance to press p for permanently. 
However it seems that the newer versions do not prompt permanent.

Which fix might be used here with the command line

thank you


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm doing.
svn checkout --trust-server-cert --non-interactive https://...
But maybe there are more secure options ?


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 25, 2019)

I will try. I guess that comes from the new  world, needing more security, so thats the point to add pass all time. just a guess.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 25, 2019)

A word of advise, Apache themselves moved to Git, and Subversion is being poorly maintained since then. I can quite guess this is a solid message of what they will do. That said I would be looking to move to something else, either Git, Mercurial, Darcs or wherever  you prefer to not be caught in the last minute.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> So, far I saw that normally it asked once first instance to press p for permanently.


That's for the SSL certificate, installing security/ca_root_nss should fix this. 



Spartrekus said:


> However, each time I need to enter the password.


This however sounds like a password on your SSH key.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 25, 2019)

SirDice said:


> That's for the SSL certificate, installing security/ca_root_nss should fix this.
> 
> 
> This however sounds like a password on your SSH key.


it sounds quite strange to me that we cannot have it by default after pkg install -y subversion. 
but I can give a try. 

Actually, if newer gens of subversion have no prompt for permanent, maybe a fork for bsd would be needed.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 25, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> A word of advise, Apache themselves moved to Git, and Subversion is being poorly maintained since then. I can quite guess this is a solid message of what they will do. That said I would be looking to move to something else, either Git, Mercurial, Darcs or wherever  you prefer to not be caught in the last minute.



I am sorry but I cannot move to Microsoft.
Just matter of principle.

That's the final end - by the end of all computer sciences, resistance fights to keep open source operating systems still available. A good move from Microsoft would be to make a sort of deal with manufacturers to remove legacy and to lock completely the PC, so that you need to hack and to root the PC to install any free opensource operating systems.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> it sounds quite strange to me that we cannot have it by default after pkg install -y subversion.


You only need security/ca_root_nss in order to properly verify internet SSL certificates. If you only use subversion internally you don't need it. Why would it need to force a dependency that not everyone needs?



Spartrekus said:


> I am sorry but I cannot move to Microsoft.


I've told you this before, it's Github that's now owned by Microsoft. This has absolutely nothing to do with git itself.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 25, 2019)

SirDice said:


> You only need security/ca_root_nss in order to properly verify internet SSL certificates. If you only use subversion internally you don't need it. Why would it need to force a dependency that not everyone needs?


I believe that typing all the time again and again the pass can be taking time, but  it can be also better sometimes for some cases.
The less installed, the better of course.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2019)

If it asks for a password it's not the SSL certificate. You might want to actually investigate the issue as you seem to mix up various different components and appear to lump everything together.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 25, 2019)

I really don't known what Git, Mercurial, Darcs etc. have to do with Microsoft...


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 25, 2019)

Github is an example, but there are plenty of alternatives.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 29, 2019)

SirDice said:


> That's for the SSL certificate, installing security/ca_root_nss should fix this.
> 
> 
> This however sounds like a password on your SSH key.



Hello Sirdice, I installed a new freebsd machine to test your post.

nope 
this did not work at all, unfortunately.

svn is version 1.12.0 

what else to try  to get it permanently?


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 29, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> That's the final end - by the end of all computer sciences, resistance fights to keep open source operating systems still available. A good move from Microsoft would be to make a sort of deal with manufacturers to remove legacy and to lock completely the PC, so that you need to hack and to root the PC to install any free opensource operating systems.


Blah blah blah .... boooring. Not only is there *no relation at all* to the suggestion to move away from svn (a good one, I consider svn obsolete at this time), it also shows you didn't follow Microsoft's strategy at all. Selling operating systems isn't a priority any more now for many years.


----------



## priyadarshan (Tuesday at 1:00 PM)

rigoletto@ said:


> A word of advise, Apache themselves moved to Git, and Subversion is being poorly maintained since then.



With all due respect, I do not believe that to be true?

Subversion is still widely used and carefully maintained. It covers some use cases which git might not so easily address at the moment.


----------

